# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Nhà nghỉ chất lượng khách sạn Gia Khánh, 245 Hồ Nghinh, Đà Nẵng

## nguyenmy125

Nhà nghỉ Gia Khánh tại 245 Hồ Nghinh, thành phố Đà Nẵng, chất lượng như khách sạn 2 sao. sạch đẹp, thoáng mát. Có ti vi, tủ lạnh, điều hòa, nóng lạnh,  , truyền hình cáp. wifi mạnh.
Nhà nghỉ nằm cách bãi tắm Phạm Văn Đồng, đẹp nhất thành phố Đà Nẵng  500m, cách cầu Quay Sông Hàn và cầu Rồng 900m, cách trung tâm thành phố tầm 1km và gần với những địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố, ngoài ra con đường Hồ Nghinh là một trong những con đường du lịch sầm uất nhất của thành phố biển Đà Nẵng.
 Nhà nghỉ có an ninh tốt, có lễ tân bảo vệ 24/24  phục vụ tận tình , lượng khách thuê theo ngày và dài hạn nên  rất phù hợp với khách đi du lịch và khách công tác.
Để tạo điều kiện cho khách hàng đi công tác nhà nghỉ còn có dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy phục vụ cho việc đi lại và viết hóa đơn đỏ theo yêu  cầu của khách hàng.
Giá phòng đơn :180,000 VNĐ/phòng cho 1-2 người. 
Giá phòng đôi :  300,000 VNĐ/phòng cho 2-3 người. 
*Quý khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin liên lạc với chúng tôi:* 
Nhà nghỉ Gia Khánh số 245, Hồ Nghinh, Tp Đà Nẵng
*Điện thoại : 0936-033-665* gặp chị  Khánh Vi
Email: dranacorp@gmail.com.

----------

